# Just Dropping in...



## Cyber_Pinky (Nov 30, 2004)

Just thought I'd say hey!

 Been working out for years... got really into it a couple years ago.  Then realized about 4 months ago that if I was to make any gains I'd have to start learning more than Arnolds Encyclopedia contained... so here I am...

 me... I'm 5-10 and have been FINALLY able to lose some weight after getting up over 200... so now I'm sitting at 193 and probably 12-14%BF. 

 Anyways... Hi!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2004)

Cyber_Pinky welcome to IM!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------

